
Haiku Alpha 1: Rebirth of legend - cosmojg
https://isometricleaves.wordpress.com/2020/02/12/haiku-alpha-1-rebirth-of-legend/
======
paulryanrogers
FWIW beta 1 is out now, this is a look back at the alpha milestone in 2009

~~~
enzo1982
And beta 2 should be coming soon. There's only one blocking issue left on the
bug tracker [1].

[1] [https://dev.haiku-os.org/query?status=assigned&status=in-
pro...](https://dev.haiku-os.org/query?status=assigned&status=in-
progress&status=reopened&status=new&group=status&milestone=R1%2Fbeta2)

~~~
waddlesplash
(Haiku developer here.) Some of those P=high should really be blockers (and
the one blocker currently there is a trivial task essentially there as a
reminder to do it while making driver ABI changes.) I should do that,
actually.

------
dillutedfixer
I love booting Haiku up in a VM and spending an hour or two here or there
pretending I’m one of the lucky few who got a Be Box in the 90s. I was a Super
Nintendo and Windows PC clone kid, but I had Neo Geo and Be Box taste.

~~~
smacktoward
Me too. Neo Geo taste, Turbo Grafx 16 budget :-/

------
dwmcqueen
Just wish Haiku could distributed the old music that came from Be, included
such great tubes as "BeOS - it's my OS" and "Virtual(void)" which lamented
rebooting multiple times.

~~~
miles
Happily, they're available online:

Virtual (Void)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpgLFEHrWSA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpgLFEHrWSA)

5038 BeOS It's The OS [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlOi-
L-N0X4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlOi-L-N0X4)

~~~
agildehaus
These were from a small group of Be engineers that had a band called "The
Cotton Squares".

According to kallisti5 (a Haiku dev), they may have permission to
redistribute. They should!

[https://discuss.haiku-os.org/t/the-cotton-squares-new-
tunes/...](https://discuss.haiku-os.org/t/the-cotton-squares-new-tunes/7194)

~~~
monocasa
They missed an opportunity to release an album called "The Be Sides"

~~~
app4soft
> _an album called "The Be Sides"_

Does it available somewhere?

